# Local Cream Soda



## flyingstapler™ (12/10/16)

Hi guys, I smoked Uforia's Cream Soda and it was amazing, after that I went into DIY because I wanted to try and make some. I am looking for a Sparletta Cream Soda concentrate. I tried TFA's cream soda, but it isn't at all what I'm looking for. I see Vapormountain as well as Clyrolinx also have Cream Soda concentrates, anyone know whether these will taste the same as our local beverage? Or can recommend me a recipe? I really want this concentrate xD

Thanks


----------



## Strontium (12/10/16)

Vape King does a Creme soda juice.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/16)

A long time ago when I first tried DIY I made a Cream Soda Vape using Vapour Mountain concentrates and it was just like Sparletta Cream Soda and was the reason a mate of mine tried vaping (and gave up stinkies for good) because he loved the vape so much... I have tried many times since then to make it again and nothing works like it did back then... never measured or recorded... just made a 30ml bottle that was perfect and never again!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## flyingstapler™ (12/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A long time ago when I first tried DIY I made a Cream Soda Vape using Vapour Mountain concentrates and it was just like Sparletta Cream Soda and was the reason a mate of mine tried vaping (and gave up stinkies for good) because he loved the vape so much... I have tried many times since then to make it again and nothing works like it did back then... never measured or recorded... just made a 30ml bottle that was perfect and never again!



Thanks man, I see they're out of stock at the moment but I'll get me some as soon as I get they get stock and post my finds!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## flyingstapler™ (13/10/16)

UPDATE: So I contacted Vapormountain, they have discontinued their Cream Soda since it contains Diacetyl. They can still sell it, but not without the Diacetyl. I cried. Will contact Clyrolinx, they also have Cream Soda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/10/16)

flyingstapler™ said:


> UPDATE: So I contacted Vapormountain, they have discontinued their Cream Soda since it contains Diacetyl. They can still sell it, but not without the Diacetyl. I cried. Will contact Clyrolinx, they also have Cream Soda.



I recall @boxerulez tried the Cly Creme Soda and it had a funky colour so I dont know if it worked


----------



## boxerulez (13/10/16)

It tasted spot in in terms of creme soda which is a very synthetic flavour. Even in the drink as far as I am concerned.

However the throat hit from the premix nic/pg/vg was still horrible.

Should be good in your own pg/vg I would hope.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape Starter (13/10/16)

I must say joose-e-liqz have a juice called King Soda which is brilliant! I just mailed them regarding the diacetyl in the flavour, I just hope there's don't have it because its a tasty juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## flyingstapler™ (13/10/16)

Thanks for the replies, will get me some CLY Cream Soda and post my findings!


----------



## Stosta (13/10/16)

flyingstapler™ said:


> UPDATE: So I contacted Vapormountain, they have discontinued their Cream Soda since it contains Diacetyl. They can still sell it, but not without the Diacetyl. I cried. Will contact Clyrolinx, they also have Cream Soda.


Diacetyl is delicious, you should just get this one!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (13/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Diacetyl is delicious, you should just get this one!


I second that!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/16)

Diacetyl rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine (13/10/16)

I don't drink Creme Soda, it contains Tartrazine. Just a mental block. Would love to try the juice though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffie12 (13/10/16)

Waine said:


> I don't drink Creme Soda, it contains Tartrazine. Just a mental block. Would love to try the juice though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tartrazine rocks! 

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Effjh (13/10/16)

I haven't had a single Cream Soda concentrate that actually tastes like South African Cream Soda. Only one I haven't tried is CLY, so will check it out. I make my own from scratch, but it's not quite where I want it to be yet.


----------



## Duffie12 (14/10/16)

There's creamy clouds cream soda float. Not sure how good it is? Sure it's not a concentrate but maybe it's a worth a try.


----------



## flyingstapler™ (14/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> There's creamy clouds cream soda float. Not sure how good it is? Sure it's not a concentrate but maybe it's a worth a try.



I bought it a month ago, in the process of finding the concentrate, just to smoke it again. It ended up being mostly vanilla with no taste of Cream Soda at all. So if you are looking for Cream Soda I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## flyingstapler™ (17/10/16)

I bring great news.

Through tears I am typing this. I received my concentrate from Clyrolinx today and whipped up a 30ml batch.
4% Cream Soda (CLY)
70 VG/30 PG
3mg NICOTINE

Off the bat it tasted like a Cream Soda float. 

Thanks for all your help!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/10/16)

flyingstapler™ said:


> I bring great news.
> 
> Through tears I am typing this. I received my concentrate from Clyrolinx today and whipped up a 30ml batch.
> 4% Cream Soda (CLY)
> ...


Looks promising @flyingstapler™ ...is it flat or does it have abit of a fizz to it


----------



## Daniel (17/10/16)

flyingstapler™ said:


> I bring great news.
> 
> Through tears I am typing this. I received my concentrate from Clyrolinx today and whipped up a 30ml batch.
> 4% Cream Soda (CLY)
> ...



Cream Soda ??!!! Count me in going to try it , how long to steep or can you vape straight after ?


----------



## Strontium (17/10/16)

I've never steeped any of Cyl concentrates, shake n vape.


----------



## flyingstapler™ (17/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Looks promising @flyingstapler™ ...is it flat or does it have abit of a fizz to it



A bit of fizzyness, but added 4 drops of Champagne and a few Koolada drops for that pizazz.

I think steeping for about two days will be good, but shake 'n vape isn't that bad.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Daniel (17/10/16)

Oooh what about Jannie verjaar koeldrank flavour Sparberry!?


----------



## zadiac (17/10/16)

flyingstapler™ said:


> I bought it a month ago, in the process of finding the concentrate, just to smoke it again. It ended up being mostly vanilla with no taste of Cream Soda at all. So if you are looking for Cream Soda I wouldn't recommend it.



My friend, you keep on using "smoke". Get it out of your head. Here, we vape. We all stopped smoking a long time ago.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## flyingstapler™ (17/10/16)

zadiac said:


> My friend, you keep on using "smoke". Get it out of your head. Here, we vape. We all stopped smoking a long time ago.



These terms are going to take me a while to get used to, but thank you


----------



## flyingstapler™ (6/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Oooh what about Jannie verjaar koeldrank flavour Sparberry!?



@Daniel , sorry for the late reply and possibly reviving this thread, but didn't know if you were serious about that flavour, but CLYROLINX Red Energy tastes a lot like Spar Berry, I thought it would be like Red Bull but it leans more towards Spar Berry.

I tried it out with 4% Red Energy, but I'd take it down to 2 or 3. Will also work well as a single mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/11/16)

" data-source="post: 448499"
class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">

flyingstapler said:



I bring great news.

Through tears I am typing this. I received my concentrate from Clyrolinx today and whipped up a 30ml batch.
4% Cream Soda (CLY)
70 VG/30 PG
3mg NICOTINE

Off the bat it tasted like a Cream Soda float. 

Thanks for all your help!

Click to expand...


Whoop!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

